

Fluid interfaces and little objects - swombat
http://www.patmaddox.com/blog/fluid-interfaces-and-little-objects

======
zcrar70
The comparison of Ruby's Hash and Array classes to Java's collections API is
not very relevant - first of all, the graph is from 1999 (there are more
classes now), and secondly, Java's collections API does cover quite specific
use cases which Ruby's Hash and Array classes don't (e.g. concurrent access.)

In Java, you could also always use List or HashMap without thinking about
Sets, Trees, or weak references, but that's not the point; the Java
collections API isn't an alternative to 'should I use Hash or Array', the use
cases for the two APIs are completely different.

